# 65" of Snow so far HERE...



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

It's not on a record pace, but it's pretty good, above average. Should be a wet spring around here...


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I hate to say it, but we could use some of it in S. Indiana. Had about 6 inches of snow and maybe an inch of rain since Dec 1. Still in a severe dry pattern here. Give us 3 warm breezy days and dust will be flying!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

But you don't get the wind up there.









Here it blows one way today and the other way tommorow.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Hope you get what you need in Indiana.

swmn, Yeah I've seen that drifting down there first hand, closing roads.

My new ATV plow setup is working overtime here. I would have gone through a bunch of gasoline with the tractor by now with all the snow. The wheeler hasn't had a drink since before the snow, but it's time for another 5 gallons of off-road diesel


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Another 5 inches here today. Biggest snow yet this winter. Kids missed school today and tomorrow both. Snowdays for them now at 7 on the winter. Of course school is cancelled here when we get 2 flurries floating in the air, because some idiot might slide off the road.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

It used to be that only the first storm of the year would throw all the idiots into the ditches. Now they slide off every which way and bounce off each other during every storm. DOT has had to step up the salt in a futile attempt counteract this, which means your new vehicle will show rust out sooner. The more they try to counteract the idiots, the idiots will further push the limits of traction and common sense.

We are expecting extreme cold over the next 48 hours, -20 in Duluth, - 30 on the Iron Range, -40 in International Falls. Good thing we have good snow cover over the hay! The animals will be fed inside tonight, going out to do chores now. It's currently -8 HERE.


----------



## ne_mn (Nov 25, 2010)

Once it starts melting shes going to be wet, no frost and this much snow will leave the ground super saturated.

The winter is going to be a little longer than we've gotten used to especially if the snow sticks around through april.

How cold did you end up being? We got down to -33 on the cold morning (friday?).


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

We hit -27 HERE, heard -37 not too far away. Wind was wicked pain. I'm thinking there will be a few wet spots with no access in the fields this year.


----------

